# @die insider: tennenlohe - kalchreuth?



## dubbel (26. August 2002)

hi, 
frage an die insider:
was gibt es denn für möglichkeiten, von den trails östlich von tennenlohe (truppenübungsplatz) nach kalchreuth zu kommen, OHNE die breiten waldwege benutzen zu müssen?
sprich: gibt es trails, die quer durch den wald pflügen?
es langweilt unglaublich, wenn man von tennenlohe aus erst mal ewig die waldautobahnen nehmen muss, um dann bei kalchreuth wieder das nächste system von pfaden zu fetzen. 
any idea?


----------



## Stutz (26. August 2002)

gute frage!!!
nur befürchte ich ohne kettensäge und spitzhacke is da nix zu machen,
aber im grunde meines herzens bleib ich dennoch optimist!
happy trails
stutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (26. August 2002)

gibt es da trails. allerdings kann man sie so nicht recht beschreiben. am besten du lässt sie dir mal von martin alias rush oder mir zeigen, wobei martin noch einige mehr kennt. einen trail der komplett ohne breite forstwege von tennenlohe nach kalchreuth führt kenne ich allerdings auch nicht (leider). als anhaltspunkt: am östlichen ende des ehemaligen panzerschiessplatzes gehen einige trails richtung kalchreuth los.

bei interesse können wir gern mal ein bikedate ausmachen

greez
tom


----------



## dubbel (26. August 2002)

na, das baut mich doch mal auf! 
bin zwar weg bis mitte septemer, werde mich dann AUF JEDEN FALL mal melden, um was abzumachen. 
am besten an nem wochenende -


----------



## rush (27. August 2002)

Da hat er recht der Tom, 
wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Weg 
In der Richtung gibts zwar wirklich nicht so die Auswahl an Trails, aber langweilig muss einem nicht gleich werden. Ein bisschen muss man aber auf den Forstautobahnen mal fahren zwischendrin.

Bei Gelegenheit kann man ja mal ne Runde fahren.


----------



## dubbel (27. August 2002)

definitiv! 
ich melde mich, wenn ich wieder da bin


----------



## dubbel (5. September 2002)

so, bin wieder da, 
hätte ab morgen zeit zum biken, 
wie sieht's bei euch aus?


----------



## Tom:-) (5. September 2002)

und willkommen in der wahlheimat.   

bin auch da, und habe am WE sonntags zeit oder unter der woche nach feierabend, so um 18h00.

mobil: 0179 2379595

piss dann

 

tom;-)


----------



## rush (7. September 2002)

Sonntag vormittag würd bei mir gehen, ansonsten halt mal abends unter der Woche.
Habt ihr schon was ausgemacht?

rush


----------



## Tom:-) (9. September 2002)

ham wir nicht.


----------



## dubbel (9. September 2002)

sorry! 
me culpa! 
war beschäftigt, erst spät rausgekommen, 
nur sonntag beim dunkelwerden noch kurz nach tennenlohe.
wie wär diese woche abends oder am samstag nachmittag?

 (mal sehen.. erst mal arbeiten nach dem urlaub... dienstag könnt gehen... mittwoch wär besser... dann wider samtag , aber samstag vormittag is schlecht... sonntag verplant...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rush (11. September 2002)

Also wie wärs dann mit morgen, Mittwoch?
Sonst fahr ich eben aleine morgen, so!  

rush


----------



## Highlander (11. September 2002)

Hallo Leute !
Seit ihr Tennenlohe-kalchreuth schon gefahren?
Hätte auch mal interesse mitzufahren!
Vielleicht können wir ja mal was ausmachen!
Gruß Thomas


----------



## nobike (21. September 2002)

hab den thread erst grad gefunden. Möglichkeiten gibts einige, aber muss man halt er-fahren. Die Schilder "zum Trail" hat einer mitgenommen   Stellenweise schauts eg aus wie nach einem Bombenangriff weil Richtung Erlangen die Waldputzbrigade über den Sommer "saubergemacht" hat . Die stellenweise rumliegenden Leichen sind Grüne, die der Schlag getroffen hat bei dem Anblick. Am Mittwoch hab ich dort einen schimpfenden Rentner (mitm Hercules 3gang) getroffen, der gemeint hat wegen der Aktion gäbs jetzt keine Pilze und Beeren mehr, das wär beim A****f nicht passiert. Seisdrum, ganz ohne Forstweg gehts nicht. Als groben Startpunkt die Fahrradbrücke mit dem roten Geländer, danach links und gleich wieder rechts (nicht die Schiessplatzeinfahrt). Wenn der "Weg" in den Forstweg mündet, drüber und den hinteren Schiessplatzentlang, den "Berg" hoch und halb links halten. Nach der offenen Fläche kommt ein Stück Laubwald, da gehts wieder etwas hoch. Hmmm.... echt schlecht zu erklären ....  Selber fahren und Kompass mitnehmen    sonst kommt man leicht in Weiher raus, wenn das passiert gleich über Rosenbach Richtung Hetzles


----------



## oBATMANo (27. September 2002)

Komme direkt aus Tennenlohe. 
Sagt mal Bescheid wenn ihr euch trefft.


----------



## Tom:-) (27. September 2002)

hab gestern meine lampe zusammengebaut. vorerst nur als einstrahliges modell, gibt aber schon mächtig hell. d.h. also start frei für den ersten nightride! 

wer hat bock und wann legen wir los? uhrzeit ist ja egal, ich hab meine eigene sonne dabei! wuhaha, ich bin schon sehr gespannt wie das ist, mit 30km/h den trail im scheinwerferlicht langblockern.

ich schlage jetzt einfach mal den näxten dienstag, 1.10.02 um 18.30h am obiparkplatz kurt-schumacher-str in ER vor. wer ist dabei?

schönes WE
 
tom


----------



## rush (28. September 2002)

Ja klar bin ich dabei, gleich mal vormerken, Akku laden 

Ich freu mich schon wie ein kleines Kind, das wird lustitsch hehe
Wer traut sich sonst noch, auch Taschenlampen sind zugelassen (nur ob man da was sieht...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nobike (29. September 2002)

also mit meiner Funzel brauch ich im Dunkeln nicht anzutreten, die ist mehr, dass ich gesehen werde. Am Obiparkplatz fahr ich jetzt gleich vorbei, vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal, ich hab immer ein Mopped Braincap auf


----------



## Hornet (30. September 2002)

Sorry Jungs da müßt ihr wohl ohne mich losziehen, wie gesagt meine Lampe muß erst noch redesinged werden - aber dann bin ich selbstverständlich bei
Und noch was ES IST VOLLBRACHT!!!!
Gruß
Hornet


----------



## Sandra (5. Oktober 2002)

du wirst doch nicht etwa dein neues o-bike fertig haben, oder ?
das wäre ja gigantisch ! dann kann ich das schmuckstück ja endlich mal in augenschein nehmen. ich werde schon ganz neidisch, wenn ich nur daran denke  
tja, dann dürfte einer gemeinsamen ausfahrt mit unseren beiden schmuckstücken ja nicht mehr viel im wege stehen
tom und rush nehmen wir natürlich auch gerne mit  ;-) 
keep on rollin`
sandra


----------



## Hornet (9. Oktober 2002)

Ja du hast es erraten ist sich fertig!!!!!
Und stellt dir vor funzoniert sogar !!!! Jubel, jauchz
Bin momentan an der Optimierung von Lenker und Sattelposition aber soviel ich bin begeistert.
Also wann stellst du mir denn deine Love to Dirt vor?
Neugierig guck
Gruß
Hornet


----------



## Tom:-) (10. Oktober 2002)

könnte man doch auch mit einem 'kleinen' testritt verbinden. wie schaut's denn bei euch am kommenden sonntag aus? oder gibt es interessenten für einen nightride näxte woche?

sacht ma an ...


----------



## Sandra (10. Oktober 2002)

also mein love to dirt-mädel hätte sehr gerne mal ein date mit marco`s  orbea-guy und das wir das mit einem testritt verbinden, versteht sich von selbst   , aber nur, wenn du tom mit deinem abgefahrenen teil vom photo kommst  
im moment bin ich zeitlich noch nicht verplant (es sei denn ich fahr noch ganz spontan weg, z.B. zur WM nach Zolder ?), könnte daher sowohl am freitag spätnachmittag, samstag u./o. sonntag (je öfter desto besser !, da sich mein traing unter der woche z.zt. nur indoor abspielt und ich daher meinem Körper dringend O 2 zuführen muß). bin z.zt. auch im besitz eines rennrads; sollte also einer lust auf `ne straßentour haben  
so, jetzt laßt mal hören wie, wann und wo (könnten eigentlich auch nochmal zur zirndorfer veste fahren; die singles dort sind ja wirklich schön !)
gruß, sandra


----------



## Altitude (10. Oktober 2002)

Hey klasse, und ich dachte schon ich muß mich den Winter alleine durch die heimischen Wälder begeben...

Wann und Wo???

ab 19.00 Uhr köännts bei mir klappen, bin zur Zeit a bisserl im Streß, aber a bisserl was geht immer...


----------



## rush (10. Oktober 2002)

Tach auch,

hier ist ja fett was los.
Alsowenn ich das richtig verstanden hab war die Ansage biken am Freitag Nachmittag/Abend. Da hätt ich schon Zeit und Lust. Müsst ihr mir verraten wo, und wie ich da hinkommen wenns nicht hier um die Ecke ist. 
Muss erst mal morgen vormittag meinen ultrakrassen Downhilllenker (neue Rechtschreihpunk) bisschen kürzen. Hab übrigens rausgefunden warum ich immer so Probleme mit dem rechten Clickie hatte. 
Anyways, haltet mich auf dem Laufenden.

rush


----------



## Sandra (11. Oktober 2002)

hallo zusammen ! 
also samstag u./o. sonntag wären mir lieber, da ich im moment auch zum arbeitenden volk gehöre und es wesentlich stressiger ist, nach getaner Arbeit noch ins Auto zu springen, nach ER oder sonstwo hinzufahren, in der Hoffnung noch ~2 Stunden im Hellen fahren zu können. 

@ rush: Sollte das Wetter heute wirkich noch mal so schön wie in den vergangenen Tagen werden, dann werde ich mich zwecks Biken heute spontan telefonisch melden. Könnten uns dann ja so gegen 17/ 17.30 bei dir treffen.

@ Altitude: um 19 Uhr erst loszuradeln lohnt sich z.Zt. wohl eher nicht mehr. gestern war es bereits um 19.30 dämmrig. fürth/zirndorf würde sich besser am wochenende anbieten.

so, nun laßt mal hören !
gruß, sandra


----------



## Altitude (11. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Sandra _
> *hallo zusammen !
> @ Altitude: um 19 Uhr erst loszuradeln lohnt sich z.Zt. wohl eher nicht mehr. gestern war es bereits um 19.30 dämmrig. fürth/zirndorf würde sich besser am wochenende anbieten.
> 
> ...



Sandralein, Sandralein...

die 19.00 Ansage war doch nur auf das Thema "Nightride" bezogen...

By the Way... ich bin Heute um 14.30 im Fürther Stadtwald mit nem Bekannten unterwegs...

Treffpunkt Veste

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandra (11. Oktober 2002)

was mißverstanden - sorry

heute um 14.30 kann ich leider nicht (muß um diese zeit dann doch noch arbeiten ;-)

aber euch viel spaß !

sandra


----------



## rush (11. Oktober 2002)

Hi!

@Sandra: Falls Du trotz des nicht mehr so schönen Wetters noch ne Runde heute fahren willst, ich hätte Zeit.

Ansonsten scheint es am Wochenende bei mir schlecht zu sein, höchstens mal vormittag könnte sich was reinschieben lassen.

Adios,
rush


----------



## Altitude (11. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Sandra _
> *was mißverstanden - sorry
> 
> heute um 14.30 kann ich leider nicht (muß um diese zeit dann doch noch arbeiten ;-)
> ...



Mach doch nichts....  

soltet Ihr euch für Sonntag entscheiden, schickt mir und unserem "Grandpa" den kersbacher mal ne pm... vielleicht geht was...

Schönen Tag euch noch...

Übrigends... im Dezember 2003 veranstalte ich den Finallauf der GBBC (SingleSpeed) in Nürnberg - fangt schon mal das trainiern und SiSp-Zusammenbauen an...


----------



## nobike (13. Oktober 2002)

wenn ich einen MTBler gesehen hab, dann mit mürrischem Gesicht. Lags am Wetter ? An meinem Bike ? War heute grüßen verboten ?


----------



## Altitude (13. Oktober 2002)

Sonst wüßtest Du, daß uns Frangen (auch den Bikern) nur ganz selten ein freundliches Wort oder ein lächeln über die Lippen kommt... 

Wenn Du der in der pinken Regenhose und der neongelben Regenjacke am Nürnberger Tiergarten warst - Bub, dann lags an den Klamotten - ich hab mich fast schief gelacht...
  


...ich hasse Regen!!!!


----------



## nobike (13. Oktober 2002)

noe, am Tiergarten war ich nicht, dem Thread entsprechend zwischen Erlangen und Kalchreuth.

Warscheinlich bin ich (Geburtsfranke) durch verschiedene Auslandsaufenthalte "versaut" und bring auch im Nieselregen einen Gruß zam. Trotz Wetter wars heute echt genial, aus einer geplanten sind 3,5 Stunden geworden, der neue Billigdämpfer fürs Winterbike funzt ganz gut, die Spikereifen stehen bereit: es kann Winter werden


----------



## nobike (21. November 2002)

Vorsicht, durch die Windbrüche der letzten Tage sind einige Trails, speziell im oberen Bereich nach der Kante wo der Wald anfängt, durch Bäume blockiert. Da der Untergrund momentan auch keine Bremswirkung erzielen lässt, machts schnell batsch ....


----------



## Tom:-) (21. November 2002)

hassu aber mal verdammt recht! wenigstens wird der aufprall gedämpft


----------



## nobike (31. Dezember 2002)

war ja in besagtem Revier am letzten Wochenende richtig was los  
Freitag mach ich die Sram Kette im Tech Talk schlecht, Samstag reisst mir meine kurz vor der "Verteilerkreuzung" unterhalb von Kalchreuth   naja war vielleicht nicht der sauberste Schaltvorgang  
Sonntag mitm 38cm Focus meiner Frau unterwegs .... nicht schlecht auf den Trails allerdings die Conti Traffic mögen keinen feuchten Untergrund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (1. Januar 2003)

hab mich auch gewundert: sonst sieht man fast keine seele, aber die vergangene woche war doch verhältnismässig viel los. 
bin übrigens bis auf geschätzte 500 m autobahn schon soweit:  
naja, nicht ganz, aber fast.
die achse des bösen (tennenlohe - kalchreuth) ist weitgehend bezwungen...


----------



## nobike (4. Januar 2003)

... wenns jetzt nicht bald zu Regnen aufhört kann ich mir Schlammreifen besorgen. Der Wetterbericht hat zwar was von Frost erzählt....
Gestern fiel mir auf, dass ein paar Trails mit der (Ketten)säge freigeräumt sind ??? Ist jemand mit so einem Teil auf dem Rücken gesehen worden ? ich kenn da noch ein paar blockierte Trails


----------



## Bushbiker (7. Januar 2003)

Ja es gibt zwischen tennenlohe - kalchreuth die möglichkeit vür auf trails durch zu fahren, ohne die breite langen waldwege benutzen mußen. Da ich jeden 
Weg in diessen Wald kenne.


----------



## dubbel (8. Januar 2003)

...und zwar?


----------



## besserwisser (8. Januar 2003)

Ist doch einfach...

Erst fährst du über den Ex-Übungsplatz, zur Belustigung evtl. Wanderer erklimmst du noch den Kugelfang, und dann auf der Rückseite den steilen Trail wieder runter  wenn du dein Bike wieder eingesammelt hast gehts weiter....
dann wendest du dich wieder weiter nach Osten, rechts halten auf den kleinen Höhenzug, den Sandanleger runter, links bis zur Strasse, nach 100 metern rechts in den singletrail rein, weiter bis zur nächsten Strasse, links den Berg hoch, an der Kreuzung links, Berg runter dann schräg links in den Trail (schön mit Power)
Immer weiter über die nächste Strasse drüber, dann den Reitweg weiter (Vorsicht evtl. Gäule können Dir entgegen kommen)

Dann fällt auch mir kein Trail mehr ein...  

Ich sollte diese Gegend auch wieder mal besuchen


----------



## dubbel (8. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von besserwisser _
> *Ist doch einfach...
> Dann fällt auch mir kein Trail mehr ein...
> Ich sollte diese Gegend auch wieder mal besuchen  *


 
 
tja... das is der springende punkt. ab da wirds dünn. bist du aus de rgegend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nobike (8. Januar 2003)

vom Kalchreuther Sportplatz den Weg Richtung Waldrand. Da immer entlang bis es bei einer geöffneten Schranke in den Wald geht. Am Ende dieses kurzen Trails kommt ein breiter Weg. Den ca 50m links, dann rechts einen schmalen Pfad auf einen Hügel.
Vor dir liegt jetzt tolles singletrail Gelände rechts den Hang runter oder geradeaus mehr oder weniger die Hanglinie entlang. Bei feuchtem Untergrund nur mit guten Reifen und Power in den Waden zu machen


----------



## besserwisser (8. Januar 2003)

Wer fährt im Reichswald ein Zaskar  kann nur ein Nürnberger sein  

Habe aber noch nie einen sportplatz gesehen,   oder lag das an der Jahreszeit, weil der Weizen davor war  

trozdem schönen Gruss an die Reichswaldbiker 

bin  immer eher in der Gegend Ratsberg> Hetzles>K-Ehrenbach>Ebs> Gösseinst. unterwegs

hat irgendwie mehr Reiz.


----------



## nobike (9. Januar 2003)

das Zaskar darf bei gesalzener Anfahrt nicht raus   das Stahlfully ist winterfest gemacht (spikereifen und gut gefettet) und somit momentan Nr.1
Richtung Kalchreuth ist für mich halt gleich "hinterm Haus", Hetzles fahr ich auch ab und zu, lohnt aber nur am Wochenende oder an einem Sommerabend mit lang Helligkeit.


----------



## Tom:-) (9. Januar 2003)

liegt m.e. westlich von kalchreuth, an der strasse nach neunhof.


----------



## Beetlechoose (18. Januar 2003)

hallöle ihr reichswaldtreter,

vorne weg, ich bin nicht mit perwoll gewaschen, aber ganz neu hier. und ich kann es gar nicht fassen, wie viele hier in der gegend um tennenlohe und kalchreuth die gegend unsicher machen.

leider verstaubt mein drahtesel in der garage, weil ich alleine eigentlich keine lust hab, durch die landschaft zu düsen. und irgendwann machen die waldautobahnen tatsächlich keinen spass mehr.

ich würde mich aber sehr freuen, wenn ich mich euch mal anschliessen könnte. vielleicht wird meine kondition dann auch mal wieder besser  

also, lasst mich nicht zum stubenhocker versauern... 

grüsslies beetlechoose


----------



## nobike (18. Januar 2003)

@beetlechoose

also ich mag sie in der Gegend. Meist hab ich eh wenig Zeit und bin weder ein Konditions- noch ein Technikbolzen. Wenns abends wieder mal etwas länger hell ist können wir uns ja mal treffen.


----------



## Beetlechoose (19. Januar 2003)

servus nobike,

ich bin ja richtig begeistert, wie da hier abläuft. 

leider wird es noch ein bisschen dauern, bis ich abends wieder aktiv sein kann. ich bin immer erst gegen 19.00 uhr von der arbeit zuhause. aber wo ein wille ist, wird´s auch mal länger hell bleiben. 

vielleicht klappt ja auch mal ein ausritt am wochenende, wenn das wetter nicht mehr gar so saut und die hände am lenker festfrieren.

ich werde hier auf jeden fall am ball bleiben und mich bei dir melden, um uns mal zu treffen. 

grüssis aus gründlach


----------



## nobike (28. Januar 2003)

ist jemand von euch schon mal den Steilhang am Tennenloher Schiessplatz, Kugelfang quasi zurück Richtung Tennenlohe, runtergefahren und _auf_ dem Bike unten angekommen ?


----------



## dubbel (28. Januar 2003)

yep.


----------



## nobike (8. Februar 2003)

schei? Wetter. Naja werd a weng an meim Restebike rumschrauben ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nobike (10. April 2003)

hab ne Einwegkamera geschenkt bekommen und mal mitgenommen:







die Anfahrt ......







eine Auffahrt






eine Abfahrt






Sand






mal hart, mal Matsch


----------



## nobike (10. April 2003)

der Druidenstein







die Gegend is ca. 5x7,5km und hat im Höhenprofil nur 100hm. Durch den "Querbuckel" sind aber abwechslungsreiche 500hm kein Problem. Es gibt Autobahnen, Trails, Sand- und Matschlöcher, keifende Naturschützer, grimmige Jäger, einen verständnisvollen Förster und ab und an nen Rentner, der eine Geschichte loswerden will/muss. Sonntag nachmittag nicht empfehlenswert, sonst eher sehr ruhig. Ideal für jemand, der zu wenig Zeit hat und mal 2 Stunden biken will (wie mich  )

Zu den Rentnermysterien gehören Geschichten wie die vom vergrabenen Amipanzer, vom planierten Weiler (ein paar Keller sind da, aber ob die dazu gehören ?) und von wilden, nackten Hexen, die um den Duidenstein tanzen  

Wenn nicht rund um das "Naturschutzgebiet" die Forstwirtschaft gar so aktiv wäre, wärs bald ein richtiger Urwald ....


----------



## nobike (2. Mai 2003)

man, was war das gestern nervig. Bei der Früh-Runde gings ja noch, aber dann sind die Feiertagsfuzzis ausgeschwärmt. Wo da überall Leute rumgewuselt sind, spottet jeder Beschreibung. Eine Rentnergruppe wedelt plötzlich mit den Armen, ich halte an und die Fragen mich wo ihr Auto steht .... hatte Jesus eine schwarze AfriCola Mütze ? Nach einigen Gegenfragen hab ich sie dann in Richtung eines der möglichen Parkplätze geschickt.... hoffentlich wars der Richtige. Ich fahr später eine schnelle Schotterabfahrt runter, da stehen 2 Räder wie ein "L" mitten im Weg und er erklärt seiner Tussi irgendwas. Ich hau den Anker raus weil vorbeikommen war nicht, die Steinchen sprazzeln und die 2 schauen mich erstaunt an...  u.v.m.
Also am Feiertag ist es schwer in Ruhe zu fahren.


----------



## Hollandrad (8. Mai 2003)

Hi, bin heute auf dieses wunderbare Medium gestossen. Bin mal gespannt wen ich zuerst im Wald begegne... Wohne praktisch daneben und bin mindestens 2 x pro Woche unterwegs.

Allerdings eher etwas gemässigt, vor allem nach meinem Sturz letztes Jahr wonach ich eine neue Unterschenkelverkleidung gezüchtet habe.

Anfängerpech...

Habe übrigens letzte Woche die heiseste Strecke bis jetzt gefunden. Nähe Kalchreuth gibt es da so eine 5er Kreuzung. Von da aus 600 mtr nach Norden und dann in der Ecke links.


----------



## Wenkman (9. Mai 2003)

Hallo Mädels und Jungs,
wollte mich mal schnell bedanken für die klasse Tour am Mittwoch, das ihr auch eher Anfänger mitnehmt.. war große klasse!!!!
Wenn es bei mir zeitlich klappt bin ich gerne donnerstag dabei...
falls mal so zwischen den tagen was läuft, bin ich dankbar für nen Tipp....
schon mal schönes Wochenende, Greetings an alle und bis denne

bye wenkman


----------



## Wenkman (9. Mai 2003)

sorry junngs, ich wollte hier gar nicht posten, ist irgendwie schief gelaufen. kann leider auch nicht löschen...vergebt mir..

gruß wenkman


----------



## nobike (9. Mai 2003)

yoh, das ist nett. ich mag die Einfahrt vom Waldrand her allerdings lieber. Eine weiter rechts (von den 5) fahren, bis zum Waldrand dann links, an der Schranke wo die Bank steht links wieder in den Wald rein. Wenn man wieder auf den Weg kommt links und gleich wieder rechts hoch ....
Alternativ an der Bank vorbei und dann weiter rechts am Waldrand entlang und dann links runter in den Wald. Mal nach nem Wolkenbruch hab ich den trail rechts verlassen ... ob zuerst ich oder mein Bike unten war ....  Wenn man auf den Weg kommt rechts und dann wieder links in den Trail ..... das steile Stück komm ich aber nicht hoch


----------



## Hollandrad (12. Mai 2003)

das habe ich am Samstag genau so gemacht (habe es aber jetzt erst gelesen).
Bei der Schranke, dann links, rechts etc.

Hat wirklich Spaß gemacht, auch wenn es etwas rutschig war durch den Regen.... aber das steile Stückchen schaffe ich auch nicht rauf, das will ich mal sehen wie das einer macht 

Am Wochenende habe ich noch nach weiteren trails gesucht, bin aber noch nicht so fundig geworden.

Bis jetzt kenne ich nur folgendes:
Abgesehen von dem Freebiker-areal östlich vom hohen Berg am Schiessplatz (sorry, aber meine Knochen sind mir zu lieb) gibt es östlich (in der Mitte zwischen "Steinernes Brücklein" und "Ohrwaschl")  von dem sogenannten "Dormitzer Weg" einen kleinen Trail. Wenn man weiter nach oben fährt rechts/links auch nett.

Gibt es noch etwas westlich vom Schiessplatz (Richting Forstamt)?

Shit, nur Regen in den nächsten Tagen....


----------



## Hollandrad (15. Mai 2003)

Hat jemand von euch beim rumrackern schon mal eine Begenung mit einem Förster gemacht?

Auf Grund der vielen künstlich angebrachten Sperren gehe ich davon aus, dass die Liebe für die Biker nicht all zu gross ist. 

Auf Range 6 (Sandfläche rund um den Kugelfang) soll es ganz seltene Vögel geben die da brüten, da kann ich es gut verstehen, dass nicht jeder durchracen soll, aber sonst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (15. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hollandbike _
> *...*



een aap op een viets find ik echt niet vies! 

groetjes van Oom Tom


----------



## nobike (19. Mai 2003)

so langsam machen mich die Rodungskolonnen im Revier echt mürbe. Aus den Wegen nördlich vom Schiessplatz sind entweder Sand (heute Matsch) löcher geworden oder sie wurden geschottert ... Überall heissts man soll auf brütende Irgendwas Rücksicht nehmen und die walzen alles platt


----------



## nobike (28. Juni 2003)

grad werden die Vorbereitungen getroffen, die Ebene hinterm Kugelfang einzuzäunen. Da sollen die Ur-Pferde hin. Vorbereitungen heisst "entmunitionieren" , da saussen ein paar mit Metallsuchern rum und graben Munitionsreste aus. Gut zu wissen, dass das für Menschen nicht nötig war, für Pferde schon (vielleicht werden wir ja von Pferden regiert  )

Interessant ist, dass man in etlichen Grabelöchern Ziegel sieht, da scheint mal jede menge Bauschutt abgeladen worden zu sein.

Hab einen von den Augsburger ! Spezialisten gefragt wie groß das Gehege wird, alle 3 trails die über die Ebene gehen fallen rein  

Auch wenn vielleicht  der eine oder andere Pferdefan nicht meiner Meinung ist, das ist Sch**** . Es werden noch mehr Spaziergänger hingelockt, die Wege werden ausgebaut, es wird mehr Verbote aber doch mehr Müll geben. Vom Geld will ich gar nicht reden, keiner hat eins und alle (Kommunen) gebens munter aus.


----------



## lugggas (28. Mai 2005)

hi,

hab diesen thread mal wieder aktiviert um zu fragen, ob da mal wieder was geht!

Kennt ihr vielleicht auch andere schöne trails in dem Wald?


thx

Lucas


----------



## reo-fahrer (30. Mai 2005)

schau mal in den Uni MTB-Radln Thread, die fahren da auch rum. Ich selber war an Pfingsten und letzens nochmal draußen und muß sagen    

MfG
Stefan


----------

